

The Ecology of Disease - rblion
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/15/sunday-review/the-ecology-of-disease.html?src=me&ref=general

======
rblion
"Disease, it turns out, is largely an environmental issue. Sixty percent of
emerging infectious diseases that affect humans are zoonotic — they originate
in animals. And more than two-thirds of those originate in wildlife."

The Gaia Hypothesis makes more sense when the ecology of disease is
considered. Each organism is one cell which collectively network into a planet
(body).

